# Here is a deal for somebody looking for a step van truck



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Just saw this 2002 freightliner bread truck for sale on e-bay
12,900 with only 7,000 miles on it....

If I liked the bread truck
design I would probably buy it....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-Freigh...ash=item3f812cb197:g:D-AAAOSwuMZZMBP2&vxp=mtr


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I just might give a call tomorrow! Cummins, looks a bit rough for the miles, but not bad!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Is probably just been sitting out in the weather since 2002 
but you cannot beat the 7k mileage on it if it is legit

I looked at all the pictures and you can tell from how clean the inside of the box is no scratches or dings on the walls...

--- that truck has not hardly been used......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Description says it was owned by USPS. Dash look a tad rough, and I wonder what's up with the "do not touch fan". I think I'm really going to look into it, only issue I could see from my bank would be the $22k loan I just took out for my power wagon.... my stepmom lives out that way and has nothing but good things to say about her mechanic. Shipping might cost a pretty penny. Not sure if I would want to drive 13 hours straight in it, plus not knowing anything about it's reliability.

I think it would make a great drain cleaning truck!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm staying away.

Google the vin. Sure that's not always accurate. But I also talked with my Master. Those trucks don't handle well in the snow and ice, and also asked me the last time I've ever seen any kind of mail truck not ragged out. Something's up with it. Thinking salvage.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I'm staying away.
> 
> Google the vin. Sure that's not always accurate. But I also talked with my Master. Those trucks don't handle well in the snow and ice, and also asked me the last time I've ever seen any kind of mail truck not ragged out. Something's up with it. Thinking salvage.


Don't worry too much about salvage from big companies, I think that's the easiest way for them to cut ties with a vehicle. My van was a retired AT&T van, the guy I bought it from said they were getting rid of their gasoline fleet and switching to natural gas. I went to insure it and they asked me if it was a salvage. I said I don't think so, my wife googled the vin and sure enough, salvage. 6-7 years later the the thing runs great with minor repairs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've heard stories from both experiences. One guy I knew bought a roll over with something like 20k on it who drove it with no issues other then tires and breaks for 100+k before he sold it. A buddy of mine bought one when we were in Pensacola, unfortunate for him, he owed more than what it was worth. Other then having to straighten the frame he had to have the transmission rebuilt, front end repairs.... whole bunch of stuff.

I'd have to sell my cube to buy it, and as we all know, the two things that can put you out of business instantly is a broken down truck or a broken phone.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

We have these trucks at the shop I work at. I hate them, cold in the winter and hot in the summer. Also lots of mechanics don't like to work on them. We also have to wait forever to get parts.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Cummins is a pretty good motor. Deal is off. Master did his magic once again with advice. Through the years he earned the name "Pappa Bear".... for a good reason.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> Just saw this 2002 freightliner  bread truck for sale on e-bay
> 12,900 with only 7,000 miles on it....
> 
> If I liked the bread truck
> ...


How do you go about buying something like that off of eBay???i have not a clue


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

sparky said:


> How do you go about buying something like that off of eBay???i have not a clue


Call and make a deal over the phone. They cancel the add and save money.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

sparky said:


> How do you go about buying something like that off of eBay???i have not a clue





You just bid on the truck you want in the last few minutes and you might get lucky



I got a good deal on a chevy box truck back in 2010 and we are still driveing it today.... Their are some good trucks on the site if you can get it it cheap enough......
it just depends on how far away that they are....

here is another nice truck in Illinois I am watching this week and I am tempted to pull the trigger on this box truck

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2007-Chevy-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649



.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

You and your lift gates. I've experienced nothing but headache, but that's just my experience. Maybe it's the hate I've developed over 4 years of hurry up and wait.

That's another nice looking truck. Not my style.

Not sure why, but I've been on a kick for finding a new truck. Other then no A/C nothing really wrong with the one I have. A bit bigger than I need or can fit in places, but I don't want to go too small and still carry weight. Cummins and the 7.3 are my two favorite engines. My box is paid for, I don't want another note, but just to find the perfect truck.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> You and your lift gates. I've experienced nothing but headache, but that's just my experience. Maybe it's the hate I've developed over 4 years of hurry up and wait.
> 
> That's another nice looking truck. Not my style.
> 
> Not sure why, but I've been on a kick for finding a new truck. Other then no A/C nothing really wrong with the one I have. A bit bigger than I need or can fit in places, but I don't want to go too small and still carry weight. Cummins and the 7.3 are my two favorite engines. My box is paid for, I don't want another note, but just to find the perfect truck.



There is no such thing in a perfect used truck... 
now if you want to shell out 45k and have it made to order 
then you just have to pay big money for one... 

Our 3 trucks are used and paid off..
each one has some good points and bad

I get off on the hunt and buying them for cheap..
.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My future plans have changed. I don't think I want to become a Master. Once my Master retires I'm going strictly drain cleaning. I enjoy drains, most of plumbing isn't bad, gets easier everyday. With drains there is something new more often.

4018, and down size the cube is my current plan.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> My future plans have changed. I don't think I want to become a Master. Once my Master retires I'm going strictly drain cleaning. I enjoy drains, most of plumbing isn't bad, gets easier everyday. With drains there is something new more often.
> 
> 4018, and down size the cube is my current plan.




you should get your masters lisc,, 
while you are still riding shotgun with 
your boss...


I know that drain work is easy but its wise to learn both and get your card while you are able to.... ....dont take the easy route of just cleaning out drain lines.... .......


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't find plumbing to be hard work for the most part, bust ups, tight crawls suck, but not bad for the most part. I'm not sure how much longer my Master will be able to continue working. He needs new knees and really arthritis in both hands and wrists. I do my best to jump in front of him on every job I can. It's so bad at times he has ask me to tighten 1/2" black pipe. Don't get me wrong, as long as he's in business I'm going to keep working toward my Master's, and if I do make it I'll be a cherry picker. The most important thing I've learned from him is business, and have met so many new customers. Other then business cards and lettering, my advertising budget is zero. Right now we average 6-9 hours a day, and I usually have one to three jobs after working for him. One job on my own I make more than an 8 hour day from him, but in the long run it works out great.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I don't find plumbing to be hard work for the most part, bust ups, tight crawls suck, but not bad for the most part. I'm not sure how much longer my Master will be able to continue working. He needs new knees and really arthritis in both hands and wrists. I do my best to jump in front of him on every job I can. It's so bad at times he has ask me to tighten 1/2" black pipe. Don't get me wrong, as long as he's in business I'm going to keep working toward my Master's, and if I do make it I'll be a cherry picker. The most important thing I've learned from him is business, and have met so many new customers. Other then business cards and lettering, my advertising budget is zero. Right now we average 6-9 hours a day, and I usually have one to three jobs after working for him. One job on my own I make more than an 8 hour day from him, but in the long run it works out great.



you already know what kind of money you can make at this,
so I suggest that you learn all you can and surf in his wake until he hangs it up and perhaps you will be able to buy him out ...but you would need that experience and masters card to go it legally on your own....
how old is he anyway??


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> you already know what kind of money you can make at this,
> so I suggest that you learn all you can and surf in his wake until he hangs it up and perhaps you will be able to buy him out ...but you would need that experience and masters card to go it legally on your own....
> how old is he anyway??


58 in September, iirc. I'll be 40 in January? I'm already feeling it big time, but have only recently have not been being young and stupid about moving equipment, machines, heaters.... my hips and knees mostly. Not nearly enough to stay home. Just annoying at the end of the day. I've been smart about my back. Seen young friends mess up their backs so bad it changed their careers early on. 

I cable lines usually in the low kneeling position, and as it may seem wired, when I sit in my recliner I sit Indian style. Actually does help handling those tougher than normal lines.


----------

